# Why Systema?



## Flatlander

I am not a Systema practitioner, but have done a little research on the art.  If I were to ask you "why would I choose to learn Systema?", how would you answer that?


----------



## NYCRonin

My reply would be:
"Thats a question only you can answer".


----------



## samurai69

I think its a good question

from the clips i have seen it looks an interesting art, but why should i choose "systema" over aikido or wing chun or muay thai (arts that i have trained in)  etc etc.

what are your reasons for choosing systema? is maybe a better question


----------



## NYCRonin

Now THAT - I can answer!
*****

But past is prologue...and in order to explain...I will not tell anyone to do a search about 'me' - but I have written most of this here before.

*Short version* =
By the time I found Systema...I already was in the martial way for over 30 + years...from around 1965 - and ran the gamut. Judo and JJJ into shotokan into moo duk kwan, iron palm, pa kua, fma, jkd, tkb, and bjk and savate..with some time spent in wc and grappling/wrestling (amature and pro) -- and did some tourneys when younger...had my BB's and trophies and gloves and certificates of (whatever) 'accomplishment'. Along the path of this ones life...I went from a Brooklyn street kid to a LEO - and when faced with the period I referred to as the 'crack war' years of NYC Corrections..I found it 'all' worked pretty good..in protecting myself and my peers from the violence that permeated NYC jails at the time (1987 till about '93-ish).

I thank my former teachers for they taught me that alotuh they all had their chosen style...they were very much reality based and worried how ya got home safely.

Around '98 or so, I got a lil info about Vlad V....and got some basic commercial tapes...saw them and didnt think much about them..but gave some of the moves a try, in training.
Those natural relaxed movements became something that 'just happened' when I faced physical conflict...pretty common at the particular jail I was working in at the time.

In around 99..I had a chance to meet Vlad..and took my best shots at him..from m.a. to street to jail stuff - threw it all at him..and he handeled me like I had never been worked with before. 2001 saw me going with a group and Vlad to Moscow - to work with M. Ryabco for the first time...and he spent a good bit of time with me also. 

(All of my personal recountings can be found in a few sites on the web...and I just dont have the time to go into them all, now.)

BOTTOM LINE:
At 51 + years old..after all of what life has delivered to my door...I changed for the better. I am not so crude or reactionary now when faced with physical attack...or any other form of life challenge. 

Systema..fits 'me' - and individual results may vary; of course.

My advice is not to rely on clips or even DVD's to get 'it'. I was lucky enough (and spent a helluva lotta $$$ and time) to seek out VV and MR and 'the crew'. Time that challenged me in many ways.

I am both lucky and happy that whatever fate brought me to knock on Systema's gate - it was opened without judgement..and I have found my home.

I am not - as often written - an evangelist for Systema. It works for me and those in the crew....not all might feel the same way, and thats alright also.

Pretty much just happy to be into it...and will remain so, I belive; until I shuffle off the mortal coil.


----------



## samurai69

NYCRonin said:
			
		

> Now THAT - I can answer!
> *****
> 
> But past is prologue...and in order to explain...I will not tell anyone to do a search about 'me' - but I have written most of this here before.
> 
> *Short version* =
> By the time I found Systema...I already was in the martial way for over 30 + years...from around 1965 - and ran the gamut. Judo and JJJ into shotokan into moo duk kwan, iron palm, pa kua, fma, jkd, tkb, and bjk and savate..with some time spent in wc and grappling/wrestling (amature and pro) -- and did some tourneys when younger...had my BB's and trophies and gloves and certificates of (whatever) 'accomplishment'. Along the path of this ones life...I went from a Brooklyn street kid to a LEO - and when faced with the period I referred to as the 'crack war' years of NYC Corrections..I found it 'all' worked pretty good..in protecting myself and my peers from the violence that permeated NYC jails at the time (1987 till about '93-ish).
> 
> I thank my former teachers for they taught me that alotuh they all had their chosen style...they were very much reality based and worried how ya got home safely.
> 
> Around '98 or so, I got a lil info about Vlad V....and got some basic commercial tapes...saw them and didnt think much about them..but gave some of the moves a try, in training.
> Those natural relaxed movements became something that 'just happened' when I faced physical conflict...pretty common at the particular jail I was working in at the time.
> 
> In around 99..I had a chance to meet Vlad..and took my best shots at him..from m.a. to street to jail stuff - threw it all at him..and he handeled me like I had never been worked with before. 2001 saw me going with a group and Vlad to Moscow - to work with M. Ryabco for the first time...and he spent a good bit of time with me also.
> 
> (All of my personal recountings can be found in a few sites on the web...and I just dont have the time to go into them all, now.)
> 
> BOTTOM LINE:
> At 51 + years old..after all of what life has delivered to my door...I changed for the better. I am not so crude or reactionary now when faced with physical attack...or any other form of life challenge.
> 
> Systema..fits 'me' - and individual results may vary; of course.
> 
> My advice is not to rely on clips or even DVD's to get 'it'. I was lucky enough (and spent a helluva lotta $$$ and time) to seek out VV and MR and 'the crew'. Time that challenged me in many ways.
> 
> I am both lucky and happy that whatever fate brought me to knock on Systema's gate - it was opened without judgement..and I have found my home.
> 
> I am not - as often written - an evangelist for Systema. It works for me and those in the crew....not all might feel the same way, and thats alright also.
> 
> Pretty much just happy to be into it...and will remain so, I belive; until I shuffle off the mortal coil.


 


Thanks for that, I have to say thats probably the best explanation/ reason i have seen to date regarding systema




.


----------



## erich

Thanks Rob

Two recent threads on Valdimir's forum sum it up for me nicely.  My apologies if posting these links is against the rules!


http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1802

http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1804

The first thread includes this joke which is as concise an illustration as any of why I like systema.  It was originally posted by David R, I have modified it slightly so as not to give offense where none is intended:



> A "martial artist" was walking home one night when he was mugged. The next day while telling his friends about it they asked him, "Did you use your "martial arts"?" He replied "No. I pulled out my gun and shot him."
> 
> Later that week a Systemist was assaulted in the same place. His friends asked him if he used Systema to defend himself. "Sure. I pulled out my gun and shot him."


 
I should add that the same joke would apply if instead of ending with violence the mugging was diffused and both parties went their separate ways and became better people.


----------



## Kenpodoc

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I am not a Systema practitioner, but have done a little research on the art. If I were to ask you "why would I choose to learn Systema?", how would you answer that?


One answer might be that Vladamir Vasiliev may well be the best Martial Artist in the world. He certainly is the best I've seen, which may not mean much but ... he has also impressed some of the best Martial artists I've met. 

Systema is also the most effective Soft martial art I've seen. It's principles can be integrated into other arts and the few hours I've spent studying systema (about 40 hours of seminar time) have greatly enhanced my Kenpo.

Systema is not magic and one of its great lessons is that both physical strength and relaxation make one a better practitioner.

Just my opinion,

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Good question. Let's kick this thread to the top for the new members!

Why Systema?


----------



## RachelK

It looked intriguing, and when I tried it, I found that it works. I guess that's my answer: it works. It happens to work best for me, but I can't say it would be best for someone else. I never tried another martial art. As soon as I saw Systema in action, I knew that it was the right one for me.
Philosophically, Systema's principle of non-destruction is quite compatible with my own approach to life.
All the best,
Rachel


----------



## Jonathan Randall

RachelK said:
			
		

> It looked intriguing, and when I tried it, I found that it works. I guess that's my answer: it works. It happens to work best for me, but I can't say it would be best for someone else. I never tried another martial art. As soon as I saw Systema in action, I knew that it was the right one for me.
> Philosophically, Systema's principle of non-destruction is quite compatible with my own approach to life.
> All the best,
> Rachel


 
Those sound like great reasons to me, Rachel!


----------

